# Betta painting



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm an artsy gal and acrylics and oils are my medium of choice. I've never ever ever painted fish before, but I would really like to do a test run on Betta's. I wanted to know if I could have permission to use some of the pictures that are displayed on this site before I attempt this since a lot of you have some of the best eye on camera angles. I can provide a sample of my work but their not of Betta's so I hope you all don't mind.

Humming Bird
Abstract Kiss
Tiger Lily
Evil Girl
Butterflies

Hopefully I can provide some pretty paintings of Betta's soon. I'd really like to give this a try!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Okay first off, that is probably one of the cutest avatars I've seen yet. There was almost an out-loud "D'AWWW"... and probably followed by a weird look from my cat... 

Anyway I don't mind if you ever want to use any of my shots as a model. I haven't really posted that many good ones lately, but if you ever do see one, have at it.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice.  You can use any of mine that are around, although my guy's a PK.


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

Using FuulieQ's Betta named Robert as a model, this is how my first acrylic Betta fish painting turned out. I got lots to work on, but I'll improve.


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

2 more attempts. I know they need a lot of work, I may give up on Betta's as models.  I'm just not talented enough to capture their beauty, though I might try oils rather than acrylics.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I think they're quite pretty!  I love the one of Robert. It's adorable.

It takes a long time to get used to drawing fish if you've never used a fish as a model before. Yours look better than mine did!


----------



## Kaylin (Apr 14, 2011)

CyerRyn said:


> 2 more attempts. I know they need a lot of work, I may give up on Betta's as models.  I'm just not talented enough to capture their beauty, though I might try oils rather than acrylics.


Have you thought of using Watercolour? It can sometimes be a more difficult medium to work with, but you can pick up the pencil version of watercolours to help with the control that a paintbrush sometimes doesn't give. Acrylics are a very opaque paint, and are often very matte in their application. Sometimes adding a light coat of varnish or sealing medium helps.

Another thought is Mixed Media. You can use different sorts of paint or pencil medium to create the look you want.

And keep at it. It takes time. My suggestion? Use a graph or grid on a picture when you sketch out the initial lines of the fish. This will help keep proportions where they need to be. You can make your own removable grid by using an Overhead projector sheet, permanent markers and a ruler. Just follow the lines on the ruler to make the squares. 

~Kaylin


----------



## AkiGari (Apr 17, 2011)

agreed on the cutest avatar! Betta curled up on the half shell. 
sweet.


----------

